# Timex Electronic



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Picked this up from Thursdays carboot sale,it was in a broken watch tub,looking very sorry for itself,one step away from the bin,anyway got it home put a battery in,and off it went,and is keeping excellent time,just a few seconds out in 24 hours,date is working to,not bad for a, "broken watch".

I gave the very scratched crystal a polish,and the case a very light polish,tempory strap,i would love to clean the dial someday,when i have more experience with this type of watch.

Having a look on the ELECTRIC WATCHES website,i think the movement may be a,Moving Coil System, Contact Controlled M40(thanks Silver Hawk)

Please forgive the hurried pictures.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

A Thursday carboot!? Do you Welsh never rest?









At the very worst a new dial would be needed but otherwise that looks excellent...nice clean movement too


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> A Thursday carboot!? Do you Welsh never rest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"A Thursday carboot!? Do you Welsh never rest?"

:lol: :lol:

What else are we going to do for entertainment! :lol:

"At the very worst a new dial would be needed but otherwise that looks excellent...nice clean movement too"

I am sure it will clean up,very well,if i could get in there! :huh:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Admit it...you were just jealous of my Timex carboot find so you had to do one better :tongue2:

Hoping it's good weather Sunday...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm going to try and get this correct before Bill / Watchnutz (as *the* Timex Guru :notworthy comes along and corrects me...he knows how confused I get with the Timex calibre numbers.

I believe it to be a Model 50. It has Electronic on the dial and it does not have a day window.

Bill...am I right? :fear:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> Bill...am I right?


Close Grasshopper 

Actually it would be a 51 movement with calendar only.

BTW I mispoke about your D/D should be a 52. 50 is plain electronic. Progression is 50 electronic, 51 electronic with calendar, 52 electronic with day and date. There also were backset electronics but we won't get into that here.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sam, the movement is easily removed from the case. To remove the stem just insert tweezers into the openings on each side of the stem expanding the flat springs and then pull the crown and stem out. On yours it appears the movement then drops out the front after removing the crystal. The dial is held on by bent over tabs. HTH


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> Admit it...you were just jealous of my Timex carboot find so you had to do one better :tongue2:
> 
> Hoping it's good weather Sunday...


I wasn't jealous! :beee:

And Saturday here in Wales! :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm going to try and get this correct before Bill / Watchnutz (as *the* Timex Guru :notworthy comes along and corrects me...he knows how confused I get with the Timex calibre numbers.
> 
> I believe it to be a Model 50. It has Electronic on the dial and it does not have a day window.
> 
> Bill...am I right? :fear:





watchnutz said:


> > Bill...am I right?
> 
> 
> Close Grasshopper
> ...


Thanks guys!,i don't know what we would all do without you! :hi:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

watchnutz said:


> Sam, the movement is easily removed from the case. To remove the stem just insert tweezers into the openings on each side of the stem expanding the flat springs and then pull the crown and stem out. On yours it appears the movement then drops out the front after removing the crystal. The dial is held on by bent over tabs. HTH


Thankyou for the great information!

I really need to invest in a nice crystal removal tool,its restricting what i can for the moment.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> > Bill...am I right?
> 
> 
> Close Grasshopper
> ...


Oh Wise One, I have been reading the excellent service sheets you very kindly sent me some months back...and, sad to say, Grasshopper is as confused as ever.

I can find no sheets for 50, 51 or 52 but I can find sheets for 253 (no date), 254 (date) and 255 (date and day)...all shown as Dynabeat movements but the 255 look mighty similar to my D/D 52. What say you Oh Wise One?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Dynabeats were high beat movements with different balances and another group altogether. I sent just what I had duplicates of. Email a list of what I sent and when I return from Alaska, I will make copies of those you don't have.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> When I return from Alaska, I will make copies of those you don't have.


Have a great trip Bill...what watches are you taking? A Timex I hope.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I plan on just taking 2. This 1957 Hamilton Auto Transcontinental A, designed by Arbib, that shows all the US time zones and GCT. The center of the dial with the map rotates with the hour wheel. Also taking this Timex Expedition that I can leave my home time on the digital display and set the analog to local time since I will be going back and forth between 2 time zones.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry guys i forgot to ask,does it need a 303 battery,the test battery i put in is not the correct size.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

sam. said:


> Sorry guys i forgot to ask,does it need a 303 battery,the test battery i put in is not the correct size.


Yes 303/357 will do or SR44


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

watchnutz said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys i forgot to ask,does it need a 303 battery,the test battery i put in is not the correct size.
> ...


Thanks Bill.


----------

